# δικλίδα ασφαλείας, δικλείδα ασφαλείας = escape valve, release valve, fail-safe



## Palavra (May 7, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι από το πρωί αν θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την αγγλική μετάφραση του όρου, δηλαδή το safety valve, με τη μεταφορική έννοια του όρου, παραδείγματος χάριν σε μια πρόταση που έχει κάπως έτσι:

Η εταιρεία έχει δημιουργήσει ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες για να διασφαλίζεται το [μπλαμπλαμπλα].

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

To safety valve χρησιμοποιείται γενικά με τη συγκεκριμένη ιδιωματική σημασία που περιγράφεις. Εξαρτάται από το περικείμενο όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

Εμένα μου αρέσει και το χρησιμοποιώ (αν και με λιγότερη ασφάλεια;)):

Η εταιρεία έχει δημιουργήσει/τοποθετήσει/εγκαταστήσει δικλ*ί*(:))δες για να διασφαλίζει ότι κλπ


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η εταιρεία έχει δημιουργήσει/τοποθετήσει/εγκαταστήσει δικλ*ί*(:))δες για να διασφαλίζει ότι κλπ


Το 'πιασα το υπονοούμενο, πάω να διορθώσω 
Edit: το ξανασκέφτηκα. Γιατί με γιώτα, ντοκτόρ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2010)

Το ΛΚΝ έχει και τα δύο, δεν το έβαλα για να το διορθώσεις αλλά για να το κουβεντιάσουμε...

*δικλίδα η* [δiklíδa] & *δικλείδα η* [δiklíδa] Ο26 : α. βαλβίδα που αφήνει ελεύθερη μόνο την έξοδο σε κάποιο υγρό ή αέριο και εμποδίζει την παλινδρόμηση: _Aσφαλιστική ~ / ~ ασφαλείας_, βαλβίδα που λειτουργεί αυτόματα και επιτρέπει την έξοδο του ατμού, όταν η πίεσή του υπερβεί μια ορισμένη τιμή. β. (μτφ.) σύστημα με το οποίο ελέγχεται μια κατάσταση και συγκρατείται στα επιθυμητά όρια: _Tο δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα διαθέτει (ασφαλιστικές) δικλίδες που εμποδίζουν την εκδήλωση ενός πραξικοπήματος. H μετανάστευση ήταν ασφαλιστική ~ για την οικονομία.
_
[λόγ. < αρχ. δικλίς, αιτ. -ίδα `πτυσσόμενη πόρτα΄ σημδ. γαλλ. valve· κατά την αρχ. ορθογρ. δίκλεις]​
Η ετυμηγορία στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι πιο αυστηρή και, σε πλαισιάκι, χαρακτηρίζει το δικλ-*εί*-δα λάθος:

*δικλίδα ή δικλείδα; *Το *δικλίδα *ετυμολογικά ανάγεται στο αρχ. *δικλίς*, -ίδος, που συνδέεται με το ρ. *κλίνω *και σημαίνει τη «δίφυλλη πόρτα», άρα τη στερεή, τη δυνατή, την απαραβίαστη θύρα. Δεν έχει σχέση δηλ. με το ρ. κλείνω, αλλά με το κλίνω, γι' αυτό και γράφεται με *-ι-*. Ωστόσο, παραδίδεται και τ. *δίκλεις *(από τον Ιπποκράτη), που σημαίνει τον «διπλοκλεισμένο». Η λέξη αυτή, αν έχει διασωθεί σωστά, θα έδινε τ. *δίκλειδα *(με τον τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα), που δεν υπάρχει. Αρα, είναι ασφαλέστερο να ακολουθήσουμε την παραδεδομένη λ. *δικλίδα*, ορθογραφημένη με *-ι-*.​


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Νομίζω ότι, εκτός από _safety valve_, μπορούμε να πούμε και *release valve*.

Η ορθογραφία _δικλείδα_, που δίνει και τα περισσότερα ευρήματα, ήταν πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη πριν από τη μεταπολίτευση. Οι περισσότεροι έγραφαν _δικλείς_ και _δικλείδα_, σαν να επρόκειτο για «δύο κλείδες» — κι ας έλεγαν τα λεξικά ότι ήταν εσφαλμένη γραφή. Με τόση διάδοση, το ΛΚΝ φαίνεται να επιτρέπει και τις δύο γραφές. Ίσως το επιτρέπει και η πραγματικότητα.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Ο αργοπορημένος κάνει τη λάντζα. 

reference.com: safety-valve is from 1797; fig. sense recorded from 1818.

OED:
2.2 *fig*. An opening or channel for ‘letting off steam’, giving vent to excitement, getting rid of a dangerous excess of energy, or the like. Also attrib. 
1818 Lady Morgan Autobiog. (1859) 172 Our hereditary nobility have safety-valves in their rank, and in the offices of which they are the inheritors in church and state. 1825 Hone Every-day Bk. I. 1344 As a sort of ‘safety valve’,‥recourse is had‥to the flinging about of‥cabbage stalks. 1835 Marryat Olla Podr. xix, I am convinced that they [sc. public lotteries] were beneficial, acting as safety-valves to the gambling spirit of the nation. 1861 M. Arnold Pop. Educ. France 183 What a safety-valve to the high pressure of a compulsory system is here! 1878 Stubbs Const. Hist. III. xviii. 276 Commercial activity‥was‥a safety-valve for energies shut out of their proper sphere. 1925 I. A. Richards Princ. Lit. Crit. xxxi. 232 If we do not‥try to bring under this Safety-valve heading work with which it has no concern, it may be granted that in some cases the explanation is in place. 1956 ‘J. Wyndham’ Seeds of Time 100 There had been nothing worse than safety-valve grumbling. 1964 R. Miliband in I. L. Horowitz New Sociol. 868 What Mills condemned in Safety-valve welfarism was not the welfare.

Hence ˈsafety-valving vbl. n. (nonce-use), letting off or discharging as though through a safety-valve. 
1965 K. Amis James Bond Dossier ix. 93 Violent films, TV shows and the like are useful in safety-valving off our private aggressions.

safety valve 
a way of allowing someone to express strong or negative emotions without harming other people (often + _for_ ) _I often think football acts as a safety valve for a lot of stored-up male aggression._ 
"Democrats say they don't necessarily object to the concept of *a safety valve*, but they are concerned about making sure it is difficult to activate, rather than something that responds to, for example, a slight dip in the economy."

"Tears are the safety valve of the heart when too much pressure is laid on it". Albert Smith

κ.α.π.


----------

